# Will This Config Be Able To Have a Dual Boot of Win 10 And Mac's Catalina?



## avrona (Jan 21, 2020)

Will a PC that's running an i7-4771, a Gigabyte Z97-D3H, and a GTX 970 be compatible with Mac OS to allow for the running of both from the same system?


----------



## XL-R8R (Jan 21, 2020)

No need for 289012 replies and 129 debates;  yes, it will work fine.










						Gigabyte GA-Z170-D3H  BIOS F22a - High Sierra Install Success
					

Gigabyte GA-Z170-D3H     - High Sierra Install Success        Hardware:   Gigabyte GA-Z170-D3H  F22a UEFI BIOS Intel 3.7GHz Core i3 6100 1x8 GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400MHz C16 Red Kit 1 TB WD HDD PSU Corsair VS 550W Monitor LG 22MP68VQ 1920x1080p Connect with HDMI Port Wifi Card USB TP...




					www.tonymacx86.com
				




Edit for second link@  https://github.com/korzhyk/Clover_GA-H97-D3H

Google is your friend.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2020)

A good question is how is OP running a 4771 on a Z170 board.


----------



## IceShroom (Jan 21, 2020)

Also you may need AMD card, Nvidia cards are not supported by new version of MacOS.


----------



## avrona (Jan 21, 2020)

Toothless said:


> A good question is how is OP running a 4771 on a Z170 board.


Was supposed to say Z97, sorry.

So what exactly will I need for this then software-wise? If it's just an Mac OS image where can I get it from?


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2020)

avrona said:


> So what exactly will I need for this then software-wise? If it's just an Mac OS image where can I get it from?


With questions like that, I just have to ask... do you actually need OSX? Did you consult with [_insert your search engine of choice_] beforehand?



IceShroom said:


> Also you may need AMD card, Nvidia cards are not supported by new version of MacOS.


There's a workaround for Catalina/Mojave, but with my mixed results even on macbooks (occasional lag/artifacts etc), I'd stick with High Sierra for now, especially for hackintosh.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 21, 2020)

avrona said:


> Was supposed to say Z97, sorry.
> 
> So what exactly will I need for this then software-wise? If it's just an Mac OS image where can I get it from?


Go read over at TonyMacx86, those guys can help you in detail.
It's easier if you have access to an actual Mac.


----------

